# Intercooler to inlet plenum hose - R32 GTR



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

Having trouble sourcing a replacement for my intercooler to inlet manifold hose as the standard one is hard and needs replaced.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Do you mean the rubber joint in black as per your picture? I have got a red one if needed.


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

If its the black one I should have a set of blue greddy ones.


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

Thanks guys - yes, it’s the black rubber one with the two jubilee clips.

How much do you want for them posted to Edinburgh if possible?

Cheers,

Brian,


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

You know that's not standard?

You can just get it from anywhere, I got a set of black ones from forge motorsport not long ago.


----------



## InitialB (Jul 18, 2020)

alexcrosse said:


> You know that's not standard?
> 
> You can just get it from anywhere, I got a set of black ones from forge motorsport not long ago.


My car is in the garage just now so didn’t have it to hand to take the picture - the one above is from Google just for illustration purposes.


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

It should be much longer on an OEM setup, My R32 doesn't look like that.

Bad google photo, but mines more like this


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

You have OEM rubber pipes, Brian has a hard pipe kit. 

I've literally got spares so I am going to sort one out.


----------

